# Buckmore Park, Chatham, Kent, march 2009



## abandoneduk (Mar 3, 2009)

Buckmore Park was built with the help of a Lottery grant which was by £2.9m and money from the Highways Agency to compensate for widening the nearby M2. Buckmore park had financial problems because of the road works close to the centre it was opened in 2001 and closed to the public in 2003. It cost £15 million to build. Facilities included an indoor pool, sports hall, indoor shooting range, climbing wall and cave system. Also had villas used to accommodate visitors. In 2008/2009 An estimated 2,500 people attended an illegal New Year's Eve rave police could break up such gatherings if they caused distress to neighbours but because of the location this was not the case.

This was my 2nd visit to Buckmore Park. On my first visit we climbed through a window which was already broken when inside we started our explore. When we reached the 2nd floor over looking the main entrance a man approached the entrance and came in we fort shit! We decided to leave so we went down the stairs and walked out the door. Then he was behind us and told us to stop so we did. He was on the phone to another man who was the other side of the building who was waiting where we entered. Then they wrong the police we were thinking about legging it but decided not to. We got a warning from the police and told not to return. 

I decided to visit buckmore park for the 2nd time as I was off work because of it had been raining. I got my BMX and 0ff I went I reached Buckmore park 6miles later. I fort I would enter via the camping site round the back as I new security were living round the front when walking thorugh the woods I noticed buckmore park had a lot going for it as there were toilets, drinking water taps, drainage and a building in the woods they had made a lot of effort. I reached the main building took a lot of pictures from the outside. There was not a access point into it as there was a massive rave there in the new year where 2000 people attended. The inside has been trashed with bottles and beer cans everywhere outside. The police did not stop the rave as there are no house around Buckmore park. Since the rave the buiding has been boarded up good, as you will be able to tell from the pictures hope you enjoy my report 

Main entrance






Sign





Where security live





Merk





Main building





Use to be main entrance 





Swimming pool (taken through window)





Climbing wall (taken through window)





there are alot more pictures on my website www.kent-urbex.piczo.com


----------



## nutnut (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one! I cannot belive it, i was parked at the go-cart track on Monday having a peek at the carts wizzing round and a cuppa on the way back from 2 explores! All the time this was lurking behind me! i have to admit, i got the feeling there was something in the area - gut instinct! 
I know i shall be going back at some point for a wander c


----------



## abandoneduk (Mar 4, 2009)

if you look at my website there an old pub less than a mile away bit fucked up tho. use to be bae systems near by but been knocked down now


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2009)

Blimey, that's almost like a village! Love the bits and pieces in the woods...especially like the seating area by the pool. 
Very nice find, abandoneduk.


----------



## brianpuddifer (Mar 4, 2009)

*Sorry cant see any photos*

Can you advise?? 

Is it me, or is anyone else picture less??

B


----------



## nutnut (Mar 5, 2009)

abandoneduk said:


> if you look at my website there an old pub less than a mile away bit fucked up tho. use to be bae systems near by but been knocked down now



Yes mate, thats where i was off too after my break, had a little look and boy the pub is wrecked, foolishly saw the camera and thought is or is'nt it?


----------



## Maniac (Mar 24, 2009)

And incase anyone's wondering what a building looks like inside after 2500 people have a rave in it, here's your answer! 

(Photos were taken in January 2009, and we got a night in the cells for our troubles. Well it was a bloody stupid idea going there just 2 days after the rave, hindsight is a wonderful thing!)

Sorry for thread hijack, but I didn't think the warrented their own thread really.


----------



## abandoneduk (Apr 2, 2009)

great set of shots shame it in such a state now  love the last picture of the reflection from the mirrow


----------

